# Food Spray vs Airbrush



## nadiat (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi everyone,



I find this forum very useful for unconventional questions and specifically related to baking and cooking. 



I am a cake decorator and wand to tap into making entremets and chocolates.



I want to buy Airbrush and Food spray for that velvet effect.



I have a few questions if you experts can find time to answer them.



1. Do I need both of them, airbrush for fondant covered cake and relatively thin stream for delicate work. Food spray for chocolates and entremets?





2. Both of them I heard have compressors, do I have to buy for both of them or one will be enough? Does it come with the respective product I buy?





3. What is the best yet reasonable brand for airbrush, i am looking at kopykake at the moment and for food spray i am thinking of wragner or kebler? which is better in terms of usability and pricing?





4. Can cocoa butter be replaced by any other form of fat anf where can i purchase ir?



thanks in advance.



Nadia


----------



## bigbadpastry (Jun 17, 2013)

I bought a paint sprayer at a box store for chocolate, it works ok, the wagner is the best though.  I bought a small compressor for my air brush for about 100 bucks from a hobby website.  The sprayer plugs into the wall, so I use my compressor only for air brush. Cocoa butter is easy to find on Amazon, I wouldn't even attempt to use anything but.  Hope my short answer helps   Happy Caking!


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

yeah cocoa butter is great, recipe is 50/50  chocolate to cocoa butter. we used to buy it until we tried making it ourselves.  go to a hobby store for your airbrush I got a brush and compressor for 175.00


----------

